# New grower! hints and tips on growing THC BOMB and AK47.



## paquetteme (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey every one. Im kinda new to the seen. I have a 4.5x4.5 foot tent and am running 1000 watt lights.  Im growing 3 THC BOMB and 3 AK47. any tips or help would be appropriated. New to this and want my first experience to be good. Got alot invested. Thanks!


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Paq, welcome to the board.

One thing to remember Ventilation is very important, just as important as lighting, you need fresh air in the tent all the time and the hot air being taken out, you gotta keep it cool as well, mid 70's if possible.

Remember , you are growing a plant, dont worry about messing up to bad and over complicating things, just learn all you can and try to apply everything you learn, before long you will be doing just fine.

Good luck


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 29, 2011)

Ya and read read read. Mp is an oasis of information. Anything you want to learn about growing pot has already been posted somewhere. Read all the stickies, and read through a few GJ it will help alot to gettin you on the right track in this game.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL--if you are growing AK47 make sure you have a good exhaust fan and a carbon filter.  They can be quite stinky plants.


----------



## Budsterman (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome P!!! You definately came to the right place for help. But what you didn't tell us is what ar you growing in? Soil, Hydro? 
Exactly what kind of tips are you looking for?

Good luck to you bro!!!


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Sep 30, 2011)

Would luv to see a Grow journal. I wanna see THC bomb, i was really close to buying them but decided on Auto's instead.


----------



## paquetteme (Sep 30, 2011)

Busterman im growing in soil. And defendantly going to start a journal for sure. Ill post as many pics as i can so you can help me as much as you can. Got a buddy that grows good stuff thats gonna help. But as far as i know you cant know enough when it comes to growing.


----------



## paquetteme (Sep 30, 2011)

And like i said i got a 4.5'x4.5' and im growing 3 AK47 and 3 THC BOMB. Need to know if i can grow them together? Light cycles and how often to water. Temp day time and when they sleep. Sorry about the long story. Just want to do it right. I take alot of pride in stuff i do.


----------



## Sol (Sep 30, 2011)

Truthfully, those questions you just asked are all answered in the grow resource section that sumone suggested earlier. Just to answer with a yes or no or 'just do this' will teach you nothing or the reasons WHY things are done certain ways.  And i mean this in the nicest way possible but there are no shortcuts to a crop to be proud of and the answers you need are all right here-http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------

